# Battery removal changes



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All personalized settings will be lost.....the only thing that will remain is the odometer.

If an automatic trans, even it will go back to base, as delivered programming, so it would go through the re-learn regimine once you put the car back on the street.

Harms nothing and is the preferred method for long term storage as well as having the car itself in a controlled location from the standpoint of sun protection/rain/hail/ and don't forget, rodents.

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's one that you wouldn't necessarily expect? After my first GM repair to replace the rear trailing arm I lost all my OnStar minutes. OnStar was aware this could happen when the battery is pulled and replaced them promptly!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Here's one that you wouldn't necessarily expect? After my first GM repair to replace the rear trailing arm I lost all my OnStar minutes. OnStar was aware this could happen when the battery is pulled and replaced them promptly!


Sounds to me like the primary minute usage counter is in the car itself and not at the server.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Sounds to me like the primary minute usage counter is in the car itself and not at the server.


From what I learned from a Rep in the Philippines and then Customer Care, it happens quite a bit as OnStar is just a reseller of phone minutes and doesn't even have access to call records. I happened to call them the other day to cancel, and instead of the $19.99 monthly I was paying for the basic service, they threw in a year promo including the Directions & Connections along with another 100 extra minutes. It worked great and then the next day a rep said no when I asked for directions to my house and hung up on me. I got through to customer care and they gave me two months free, and my promo will start in December. I am making a 600 mile trip in a few days to an area I haven't been to in San Diego and really wanted the upgrade! I also found out what the Nav feature on the DIC does as they couldn't tell me. Its just the same thing I would see on my MyLink screen so no need to dial that in!


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Gotta love that No! They must be like air traffic controllers, just too busy for a VFR.

I too wondered what the Nav screen is on the DIC. I never plan on using the OnStar nav so I'll probably never find out what it does.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GRIMland said:


> Gotta love that No! They must be like air traffic controllers, just too busy for a VFR.
> 
> I too wondered what the Nav screen is on the DIC. I never plan on using the OnStar nav so I'll probably never find out what it does.


It basically just shows an arrow and when to turn.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

GRIMland said:


> Gotta love that No! They must be like air traffic controllers, just too busy for a VFR.
> 
> I too wondered what the Nav screen is on the DIC. I never plan on using the OnStar nav so I'll probably never find out what it does.


Yeah it's just an arrow indicating the type of turn and under it it says the distance til the turn. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Quick back story - I bought a Ford Taurus winter beater from a friend for $650 in October and decided to store my Cruze in my garage over the winter. November 2014 I fogged the cylinders, put stabil and non-oxy fuel in tank, tarp under car, other misc. stuff, and pulled the battery to store inside and charge every so often.

So just and FYI for fellow cruzers - The comments above saying everything in the DIC would be erased when disconnecting the battery except the mileage are wrong - at least for the 2014 model. I just hooked up the battery two days ago and all the DIC information is exactly as it was when I removed the battery (trip 1, trip 2, oil life, etc.). The radio presets are the exact same as I left them. Only the time of day and tire pressures had to recalculate on the first drive.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GRIMland, definitely not what we expected. Sure makes the decision to pull the battery for long term storage a lot easier. The one display set you don't have are the ECO game displays. These reset anytime the battery is disconnected, but having all the other user settings remember their setting makes getting the car back on the road a lot easier. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Now thats weird.......and a first for me to hear of....hmmm.

Rob


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

obermd said:


> GRIMland, definitely not what we expected. Sure makes the decision to pull the battery for long term storage a lot easier. The one display set you don't have are the ECO game displays. These reset anytime the battery is disconnected, but having all the other user settings remember their setting makes getting the car back on the road a lot easier. Thanks for the update.


Yes the ECO tab did reset, I forgot about that one, thankfully it wasn't an issue for me since I don't use that one much. Also, the green light was on the One Star unit, even though I cancelled it before winter. I didn't look when I drove it but I assume it turned off after a ways.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Robby said:


> Now thats weird.......and a first for me to hear of....hmmm.
> 
> Rob


I was happily surprised myself. I even wrote down all the DIC info before I pulled the battery because I expected to lose all the info. I almost didn't pull the battery because I had been keeping track of the lifetime mpg on trip 2 and didn't want to lose it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GRIMland said:


> Only the time of day and tire pressures had to recalculate on the first drive.


This is exactly what I experienced with my 2012 when I had the battery disconnected for 10-15 minutes when I swapped it out for a new one.


----------

